# 09 Brute Force backfiring. PLEASE HELP!!!!



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Well as usual im having more problems with my brute. I love this beast but its really starting to be a hole in my wallet. 

Ok its an 09' EFI 750. I finally got it started after changing the plugs. The bikes starts up with no problem. Starts up like an old carburetor ford. I can give it gas and it sounds good. The only problem is when i hold the gas down is when i bogs down. It sputters and backfires like someone is doing a drive by. I really need some help on this. Im new to a brute force and have done my best to learn and to be honest i have learned alot. Especially the bad and faulty designs kawasaki has made. I have run out of ideas.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

im new to the brute world to so i know where ur coming from specially since i came from the dependable hondas to a kawi lol. u have u b a fast learner w a brute or ull spend more down time than anything. is any of ur dash lights on or flashing


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

I have learned alot to be honest about any electrical, lights etc... I know of alot of codes. I just havent been in the motor yet so thats my next objective. I have rebuilt alot of this brute. I tell you what after im dont this thing better run like a bad out of hell lol. Ummm i know if the F1 light flashes its your rollover switch under your seat. If you dont know what it is. Its when if you roll over your bike the switch shutes the bike off. You have to shut the bike off and take the switch off and shake it and put it back on. To be honest my 4wd and 2wd drive is flashing back and forth right now. As soon as i fix my fuel problem thats my next project. Im learning as i go to be honest. This bike is an 09' and it feels im working on my old 72 chevy truck. hahaha. Hey bryd let me know what problem your having and ill do my best to help you out.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

well my problem now is. my 2wd light stays on even when i switch it to 4wd. i took off both actuators cleaned them n they work fine hooked to power. my next step was to check the controller n the switch. but i kinda put it on the back burner cuz i broke a rear gorilla axle n havent decided if i wana go back w gorilla or rhino or turner


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

byrd said:


> n havent decided if i wana go back w gorilla or rhino or turner


 
Rhino HD FTW!!!


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

I have gorilla axle now but i havent used Turner's yet. I have good things and bad things on Turner but its everyones personal preference you know. I have an extra rear axle just in case i break one. Have you downloaded the manual yet on here? It has helped me with alot of my problems. You just have to read into the manual is the only thing.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah i done some reading on it. i couldnt find a way on there tho on how to use my meter to figure out if my switch was bad, it does say how to check the controller tho


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

It seems like we are seeing more problems outta the EFI bikes than we did the older Carb models and thats not joke. I like EFI better but I think Kawie is lacking on there system. IMO....Can-Am, Suzuki, & Yamaha have the best EFI systems.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

can-am has the best power by far but the prices r approaching the "r u kidding me" range


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

deadman inc said:


> Well as usual im having more problems with my brute. I love this beast but its really starting to be a hole in my wallet.
> 
> Ok its an 09' EFI 750. I finally got it started after changing the plugs. The bikes starts up with no problem. Starts up like an old carburetor ford. I can give it gas and it sounds good. The only problem is when i hold the gas down is when i bogs down. It sputters and backfires like someone is doing a drive by. I really need some help on this. Im new to a brute force and have done my best to learn and to be honest i have learned alot. Especially the bad and faulty designs kawasaki has made. I have run out of ideas.


 Are you sure both cylinders, plugs, coils are firing? And it is definately not in limp mode?


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

*Bootlegger you couldnt be even more right on your statement about kawasaki EFI. Im not lieing i have known and know people who have brutes. Its always the same ole' stuff. Problem here and problem there. To be honest my brute has been the best power of all but **** the problems i always seem to have with it is ridiculous and its never no motor problems its always elecrtical or something so small you cant believe it has made it into a bigger problem. Who knows but Kawasaki needs to get back on there books and figure some out. *


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah the price on a Can Am is not questionable. I want a Can Am but hell as much as i spent in my brute already i bet you i could of bought a Can Am lol.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Well good news. I finally got my brute running top notch. I forgot how much of a beast this cause i havent rode it in like a month and half cause of all the problems i have been having. Now im changing wheel bearings, control arms, ball joints and etc. Thank yall for the posts....


----------



## slinginbrute (May 3, 2010)

What was wrong with it?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

slinginbrute said:


> What was wrong with it?


 x2, where or what was the problem


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

Well for one the fuel pump kawasaki uses is worthless as some of you already know. You when GM or Ford comes out with new models theres always some bugs to work out and sometimes they make recalls. Now i dont see why kawasaki doesnt do anything on this fuel pump problem. Its absolutley insane on how this fuel system is a piece and thats what they get for going with mitsubishi. It was the fuel pump the fuel pump and one injector. I had both injectors cleaned. Theres a place here in Houston that rebuilds injectors and i took it down there and they cleaned it for me. Twisted Custom has a replacement pump for the Brutes and i bought one from him. It runnings like a Cadillac nut hahaha give it time i will tear something up. Im going out to Crosby Labor day so well see what happens. Thanks guys for the post. It was helpful. The only stupid question is the one you dont ask!!!


----------



## moreno650 (May 13, 2020)

deadman inc said:


> I have learned alot to be honest about any electrical, lights etc... I know of alot of codes. I just havent been in the motor yet so thats my next objective. I have rebuilt alot of this brute. I tell you what after im dont this thing better run like a bad out of hell lol. Ummm i know if the F1 light flashes its your rollover switch under your seat. If you dont know what it is. Its when if you roll over your bike the switch shutes the bike off. You have to shut the bike off and take the switch off and shake it and put it back on. To be honest my 4wd and 2wd drive is flashing back and forth right now. As soon as i fix my fuel problem thats my next project. Im learning as i go to be honest. This bike is an 09' and it feels im working on my old 72 chevy truck. hahaha. Hey bryd let me know what problem your having and ill do my best to help you out.





deadman inc said:


> The bikes starts up with no problem. Starts up like an old carburetor ford. I can give it gas and it sounds good. The only problem is when i hold the gas down is when i bogs down. It sputters and backfires like someone is doing a drive by


Hey deadman inc, im new to the atv action, i just got and 2009 kawasaki brute force 650 and my atv is doing exactly the same thing as what yours was doing, starts up good i give it gas sounds good and i gas it down and it also bogs down, sputters and backfires, i already changed the fuel pump and worked good for a small time and start it doing the same thing again, could you help me out?


----------



## moreno650 (May 13, 2020)

deadman inc said:


> To be honest my 4wd and 2wd drive is flashing back and forth right now.


And my 2wd and 4wd its also flashing back and forth


----------

